
Steve Jobs Probably Won't Return To Apple - mattjaynes
http://www.pcworld.com/businesscenter/article/160266/steve_jobs_probably_wont_return_to_apple.html
======
Allocator2008
Jobs and Apple constitutes a good example of Ayn Rand's individual vs.
collective conflict. There is no "collective mind". There is only the
individual mind. Apple is the product of the mind of one individual, Steve
Jobs. It is not the product of a committee. The greatest innovations seem to
arise from individuals, not "group-think". Hopefully Mr. Jobs returns to
Apple. But if not, Apple needs to try and find another creative innovator like
Mr. Jobs, somebody who can think outside the box, somebody who beyond computer
science and business, is also and ultimately an artist.

It is the Howard Roarkes and Steve Jobs of the world that drive the economy.
Were Ms. Rand around today, she would surely see Mr. Jobs as a Howard Roarke
of today. For the sake of Apple's shareholders, I hope they can find somebody
else similar in the event that Mr. Jobs cannot return.

